# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Eksperimenti i Filadelfias. Rruga per ne botet e tjera...

## Darius

Ne nje nga shkrimet per Trekendeshin e Bermudes permenda dicka persa i perket Eksperimentit te Filadelfias. Ne kete teme do jap disa informacione me te zgjeruara per misterin qe e mbulon kete eksperiment si dhe zhvillimet e mevoneshme qe cuan nje nje zbulim i cili presupozohet te jete trondites, ndonese i mohuar nga cdo organizem zyrtar. Le ti shtjellojme gjerat me rradhe.

Nga mesi i tetorit te vitit 1943 u fol sikur Marina e SHBA drejtoi nje seri eksperimentesh qe u kryen ne Filadelfia - Navy Yard, ne Norfolk - NewPort News te shtetit te Virxhinias, si edhe ne det. Megjithese per "Eksperimentin e Filadelfias" eshte shkruar shume neper libra, revista dhe gazeta te vendit dhe te huaja, burimet themelore te informacionit mbeten ne erresire. Deshmitaret kane vdekur, deshmitare te tjere ose personeli informues nuk duan te zihen ne goje dhe ajo qe eshte me e keqja qe nje shkencetar vrau veten. Madje edhe numri i eksperimentin sipas kodit te Marines nuk njihet ende. Po te njihej ky numer studiuesit do te kishin mundesi te konsultoheshin me dokumentat kryesore nqs do vazhdonin te ekzistonin. Megjithate deshmite e mevoneshme, komentet dhe fjalet e vazhdueshme ndjekin te njejten linje, nje orovatje per te bere te "padukshme" nje anije luftarake. Eksperimenti u krye ne vitin 1943 dhe pati sukses te plote, me perjashtim te efekteve demtuese qe pesoi ekuipazhi. Ka nje lidhje midis ketij eksperimenti dhe fenomenit qe ndodh ne Trekendeshin e Bermudes sepse per zhdukjen e anijes dhe te ekuipazhit te saj, u perdoren fusha te fuqishme magnetike artificiale dhe me nje intesitet shume te larte. 
Kjo e dhene per eksperimentin vjen nga shume burime por une po i referohem atij me te besuarit qe eshte prej doktor Manson Valentin i cili ka qene koleg dhe mik i ngushte i dr. Moris Jessap, nje nga astronomet dhe selenograget me te famshem te te gjithe koherave i cili ne ate kohe bashkupunonte me Zyren E Kerkimeve Detare. Valentini, ne saje te bisedave dhe korrespondences qe ka patur me dr Jessap, ka pershkruar ne menyre te pergjitheshme disa  prej incidenteve me te cuditshme te Eksperimentit te Filadelfias. Sipas Jessap:
*"..qellimi ishte qe te provohej mbi nje luftanije efekti i nje fushe magnetike te forte.. Kjo do te kryhej ne saje te gjeneratoreve te fushes magnetike. Te dy gjerneratoret, pulsiv dhe jopulsiv do te krijonin nje fushe magnetike vigane perqark dhe siper anijes, e cila nderkohe qendronte e ankoruar. Rezultatet qene sa te habitshme aq dhe te rendesishme megjithese shkaktuan efekte te demshme mbi ekuipazhin. Kur eksperimenti filloi te jepte efektet e para, qe ne fillim ra ne sy nje drite e gjelbert e turbullt, dicka e ngjashme me raportet qe jane marre nga deshmitare te ndryshem te fenomeneve ne Trekendeshin e Bermudes te cilet tregojne per nje mjegull te gjelbert te shendritshme. Shume shpejt e gjithe anija u mbulua nga kjo mjegull dhe sebashke me ekuipazhin e saj, ajo filloi te zhdukej nga pamja e atyre qe po e sodisnin nga doku ku ishte ankoruar. E vetmja gje qe mbeti e dukshme ishte vija e lundrimit te anijes. Me vone u raportua se anija u shfaq dhe u zhduk ne Norfolk te Virxhinias, gje qe mund te kete qene rezultat i nje udhetimi prove te padukshem, duke permbajtur keshtu ne vetvete dukurine qe ka lidhje me shtrembrimin ne kohe."*
Me vone u raportua se eksperimenti pati sukses te madh edhe ne det duke e bere anijen te padukshme ne nje zone me rreze 100 jard. Dukeshin vetem gjurmet e anijes ne det ndersa vete anija jo. Ndersa intesiteti i fushes magnetike zmadhohej gjithnje e me shume, disa nga pjestaret e ekuipazhit filluan te zhdukeshin dhe per ti zbuluar duhej nje kontakt i kujdesshem ndersa per ti sheruar duhej zbatuar nje teknike e vecante duke i vendosur duart... sherimi i plote i tyre u be nje problem serioz. Shume u shtruan ne spital, disa vdiqen ndersa te tjeret pesuan tronditje te renda psiqike.
Aftesite e tyre mendore duket se ne pergjithesi u rriten ndersa shumica ruajti efektin e transformimit te dukjes dhe zhdukjes duke shkaktuar panik neper ambjente publike, restorante, shkolla, shtepite e tyre etj. Pjesa e perparme e anijes mori flake dy here ndersa po e sillnin ne breg duke patur rezultate shkaterruese per rimorkjatorin.
Sipas disa interpretimeve lidhja e Dr Jessap me eksperimentin ishte ose e rastesishme ose e qellimshme. Kjo ka te beje me aktivitetin e tij si nje astronom i perkryer dhe po ashtu edhe nje studiues i UFO-ve. Mbas botimit te njerit prej librave te tij me titull "Çeshtja e UFO-ve" (New York 1955) ne serine e shume te letrave qe mori nga lexuesit dhe studiuesit e fushave te fenomeneve paranormale dhe te pashpejgueshme, ai mori nje doreshkrim te ndare ne dy pjese nga nje person qe e quante veten Karl. M. Allen, ndersa ne letren e dyte Karlos Miguel Allende. Ne doreshkrim ishin te shenuara disa te dhena per nje eksperiment te Marines te kryer ne Filadelfia dhe ne det, me emra, data dhe hollesi te tjera aspak te zakonshme. Shqyrtimi i disa paragrafeve te kesaj korrespondence sugjeron pse dr Jessap ju pergjigj letershkruesit te tij ku i kerkonte informacione akoma me te hollesishme. Ne letren e pare qe fillonte me nje diskutim te hollesishem mbi teorine e Ajnshtajnit mbi fushat e unifikuara, shkruesi thote se *"rezultati qe se anija u be komplet e padukshme me gjithe ekuipazhin e saj gjate kohes qe ishte ne det (tetor 1943). Efekti i fushes magentike shtrihej ne nje zone ne forme sferike me nje rreze prej 100 jardhesh nga cdo skaj i anijes. Cdo person brenda kesaj rrezeje nuk dukej qarte dhe ne te njejten menyre ai shikonte edhe shoket e tij te ekuipazhit dhet e gjithe ecnin duke mos shkelur asgjekundi. Cdo person tjeter jashte kesaj fushe magnetike nuk shikonte asgje tjeter pervecse formes se trupit te anijes qe percaktohej qarte ne uje."*
Gjysma e oficereve dhe marinareve te kesaj anijeje tani jane krejt te cmendur. Nje pakice qendron e mbyllur brenda disa territoreve ku ata mund te marrin ndihmen shkencore kur i perseritet efekti i zhdukjes ose i zhdukjes dhe ngrirjes.
Pra nga permbajtja e kesaj letre dr Jessap i lindi ideja sesi mund te gjente raportin origjinal mbi eksperimentin si dhe deshmitaret e tij. Me interesimin qe i rritej ai ju pergjigj Allenit dhe i kerkoi prova te tjera. Brenda disa muajve "Allen" i shkroi perseri duke i kuijtuar qe Zyra e Kerkimeve Detare nuk dot e lejonte kurre qe te merrej vesh se qe kryer nje eksperiment i tille. Ne letren e dyte te tij ai shtonte nje teori te veten: *" E ndjej se po te kisha mundesi te dorezoj ate ashtu sic duhet, dmth t'ua paraqisja njerezve dhe shkences ne menyre efikase dhe te pershtatshme nga ana psikologjike, jam i sigurt se njeriu do te shkonte aty ku enderron... te yjet, nepermjet nje forme teletransportimit qe Marina e hasi aksidentalisht (per shqetesimin e saj) gjate eksperimentit ku anija pershkoi nje distance prej disa qindra miljesh dhe me pas qendroi ne nje vend ankorimi ne gjirin e Cheaspik..."*
Ndersa Jessap shqyrtonte permbajtjen e letres se dyte, ai u futa nga Departamenti i Marines qe te vinte per nje interviste ne Zyren e Kerkimeve Detare. Kur u paraqit ne shtabin e kesaj Zyre ne Washington D C, aty per habine e madhe te tij i dhane te ekzaminonte nje kopje te librit te tij. Aty i shpjeguan se libri i qe derguar me poste shefit te kesaj zyre admiralit F.N. Farth ne veren e vitit 1955. Libri qe mbushur me komente te shkruara me dore per temat e Jessap. Ato dukeshin te ishin shkruar prej tre njerezve te ndryshem te cilet ja kishin percjelle librin njeri tjetrit pasi seicili kishte bere shenimet personale me boje te ndryshme. Kur filloi te ekzaminonte librin Jessap zbuloi se shkrimi dhe stili i njerit prej komentuesve, ishte ai i Allen, korrespondentit te tij misterioz. Vete komentet qene te jashtezakonshme. Per disa arsye komentuesit apo shikuesit me syrin kritik te tekstit, me sa dukej merrnin persiper rolet e perfaqesuesve te nje kulture dhe lashte dhe sekrete, mbasi ata kishin dijeni per zhvillimin e meparshem shkencor te tokes, kozmosit, per vizitat e vazhdueshme te tokes nga anije speciale interplanetare (dhe menyrat e tyre te fluturimit) si dhe per nje lufte interplanetare qe pati shkaterruar token. Komentet qene te mbushura me shenime te fushave te ndryshme, per dematerializimin si dhe observacionin e tanishem te tokes prej anijeve kozmike te medha e te vogla. Sidoqofte se bashku me keto fantazira te shkences fiktive komentet permbanin ne menyre speciale shenime mbi disa eksperimente te fshehta te Marines dhe ne menyre te vecante per Eksperimentin e Filadelfias ne vitin 1943. Keshtu, nepermjet ketij librit te tij Jessap e pa veten te lidhur perseri me kete ceshtje kurioze dhe sipas fjaleve qe i kishin thene disa prej kolegeve, ai filloi te kerkonte per kete subjekt duke perfituar nga kontakti qe kishte vendosur tashme me Marinen. Po vdekja e papritshme dhe e pashpjegueshme e tij ne vitin 1959 ju dha fund kerkimeve.
Nderkohe me kerkesen e Marines se SHBA, firma elektronike Varo Corporation e Teksasit riprodhoi nje numer shume te kufizuar kopjesh te librit te Jessap duke perfshire dhe shenimet misterioze qe ishin bere aty nga komentuesit e panjohur. Rastisi qe po kjo kompani po perfundonte edhe nje pune speciale teper sekrete per Departamentin e Marines. Ribotimi i librit te pajisur me shenimet misterioze si dhe shperndarja e tij brenda qarqeve ushtarake e detare permban ende embrionin e nje tjeter misteri te madh. Sepse nese informacioni dhe komentet e shkruara me dore ne librin e Jessap ishin te gabuara ose fantazi, atehere pse duhej qe nje numer i kufizuar i kopjeve te ketij libri te qarkullonte brenda Pentagonit? Ne te njejten kohe vete libri i Jessap pa komentet nuk kishte shkaktuar ndonje interesim te vecante pra mesa dukej ishin ato shenime dhe komenete qe zgjuan interesimin e instancave te larta ushtarake.
Gray Barker nje studiues UFO-sh mbas shume perpjekjeve arriti te shtinte ne dore nje kopje te ketij libri te pajisur me shenimet misterioze e cila ishte shume e veshtire ta gjeje. Atij i kujtohet se si degjoi fillimisht per kete gje nga nje kolege e tij qe punonte ne ambjentet ushtarake e cila i siguroi nje kopje te librit dhe disa informacione te turbullta per nje eksperiment te temerrshem te Marines qe lidhej me fushat magnetike.
Nga sa mesohet mbas "vetvrasjes" se Jessap, atij ju kerkua nga Marina qe te merrte pjese ne disa eksperimente te ngjashme por qe ishin refuzuar nga ky i fundit. Ne nje takim qe Jessap pati me Valentinin pak perpara vdekjes se tij i shprehte shqetesimin e madh per eksperimentet qe Marina po bente. Sigurisht qe qellimi fillestar i Marines kur beri eksperimentin ishte thjesht te shikonte cfare arrihej nga nje fushe e larte elektromagentike, por gjate eksperimentit ishte zbuluar nje potencial tjeter shume i fuqishem qe perqendrimi i nje fushe te tille arrinte te ndryshonte strukturen molekulare te njerezve dhe objekteve ne menyre te tille qe ata kalonin ne nje dimension ose permase tjeter.  Problemi qendronte qe kjo menyre tranformimi ishte ende e pakontrolluar dhe shkaktonte demtime serioze madje te pariparueshme tek njerezit.
Nje dite Jessap telefonon urgjent Valentinin duke i kerkuar nje takim sepse i kishte rene ne dore nje dokument teper sekret qe deshmonte shume me teper se nje eksperiment i thjeshte elektromagnetik dhe zhdukje e perkoheshme ne nje dimension tjeter. Fjalet e tij me nje ze qe dridhej ishin keto *" Valentin dua te takohemi sot per darke. Kam marre nje dosje me te dhena qe po me tmerrojne. Eksperimenti i Filadelfias eshte vetem maja e ajzbergut. Ata kane hapur nje porte komzike,. dimension tjeter, bote te tjera, qenie te tjera inteligjente. Valentin eshte e frikshme...."*
Ftesa ishte per daten 20 prill. Por Jessap nuk erdhi kurre per darke. Sipas raportit te policise ne ora 6.30 te pasdites ai shkoi ne nje park ne Dayed County ne Miami ku mesa duket vrau veten brenda ne makine duke u helmuar me dioksid karboni. Valentini kerkoi raportin orgjinal nga policia dhe ngulmonte se Jessap nuk kishte asnje arsye per te vrare veten. Ai e donte jeten dhe ishte shume prane zbulimit te nje te fshehte te madhe. Komentet e Valentinit u botuan edhe nga media derisa nje mbreme maji, ai mori nje telefonate nga nje person i identifikuar si pjestar i sigurise kombetare qe i thote te mos fliste me per kete ceshtje dhe te mos komentonte me gjera qe mund ti shkaktonin edhe atij ndonje aksident.
Pra persa i perket Eksperimentit te Filadelfias keto jane te dhenat e pakta qe kane mundur te rrjedhin nga institucione teper sekrete te SHBA-se dhe nga njerez qe i kane kushtuar jeten dhe studimin e tyre fenomenit. Behet fjale per nje periudhe kur shikimet e UFO-ve ne te gjithe globin kishin filluar te turbullonin mendjen e shume njerezve dhe sidomos shkenctareve. Dhe ishte vetem fillimi. Se cfare sekreti tjeter mbulohet nga ajo qe ndodhi mbas gjenerimit te fushave te forta magnetike, kete e dine vetem ata qe e bene dhe ushtaraket qe marrin nenkontroll menjehere eksperimente qe kane te bejne me sigurine kombetare. Me vone, deshmi te tjera, eksperimente te tjera dhe teori te tjera tronditese dolen dhe ndonese jane zera te pafuqishem perballe murit te heshjtes se qeverise amerikane, po ngrejne ndergjegjen e njerezve dhe shkenctareve te ndryshem per ate qe mund te kete ndodhur dhe po ndodh....
*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

*Ja fotoja origjinale e anijes qe ka marre pjese ne eksperiment*

----------


## Darius

*...vazhdimi*

Per nje kohe te gjate eksperimentin dhe pasojat e tij si dhe provat apo deshmitaret e mundshem, humben ne harrese dhe ne heshtjen e qeverise. Por vitet e fundit duke qene se ndergjegja e shume njerezve eshte lartesuar dhe psiqika njerezore ka filluar te pranoje ekzistencen e ufove dhe te inteligjencave jashtetokesore, fakte dhe te dhena qe me pare do shkaktonin ndofta nje tallje apo injorim nga publiku ose edhe nje mosbesim te madh, tani nuk kane me kete efekt sepse edhe me skeptiket e skeptikeve fatmiresisht jane bere vete deshmitare te veprimtarive te UFO-ve neper qiejt e USA dhe te mbare botes. Fakti qe pse po e lidh dukurine qe shpejgova ne shkrimin e mesiperm me UFO-t ka te beje me disa te dhena shume turbulluese qe na vijne nga fusha e ufologjise dhe deshmite qe lidhen me te. (per tju kujtuar ketu sdua te ngaterroj aspak temen me ufo-t dhe alienet sepse ajo i perket nje tjeter teme ne te njejtin fourm).
Ne kete shkrim do ti referohem dr Philip. J. Imbrogno, nje nga personalitetet me te medhaja ne fushen e ufologjise, doktor i shkencave astronomike dhe studiues i fenomenit te ufo-ve per me shume se 2 dekada dhe librit te tij *Pushtimi i Heshtur Ka Filluar Kontakt i Llojit te 5* (The silence Invasion has begun    CONTACT OF THE  5TH  KIND).
Kohet e fundit nje grup shkenctaresh ufolog amerikane shume i njohur per kapacitetin e tij intelektuar dhe studiues dhe po ashtu shume i njohur si kundershtar i ashper i sekretit mbi UFO-t, ka bere nje kerkese padi kunder sherbimit te fshehte amerikan CIA dhe Forcave Ajrore qe te nxjerrin publikisht dokumenta qe tregojne perzjerjen e forcave ushtarake me fenomenin e ufo-ve. Fillimisht gjyqi vendosi qe keto dokumenta duhet te behen te vlefshem dhe te njohur per popullin ne USA, por me pas avokati i CIA-s i kerkoi gjykatesit te rishikonte vendimin e tij me dyer te mbyllura. Menjehere mbas te ashtuquajturit rishikim te vendimit, gjykata ndryshoi drejtim dhe deklaroi qe informacioni ne dokumenta te tille eshte jetesor per sigurine kombetare te SHBA-se dhe publiku nuk ka te drejte te njihet me keto dokumenta. Per vite te tera Forcat Ajrore na kane thene se fenomeni i UFO-ve nuk ekziston. Atehere nese nuk ekziston, perse mbahen me shume se 200 dokumenta larg syve te publikut dhe pse shumica e informacionit eshte bllokuar?
Ja si shprehet Imbrogno ne librin e tij: *" Sa me shume hetonim ngjarjet dhe dukurine aq me shume te dhenat shtoheshin dhe na trondisnin per realitetin e tyre. Ne nje nga kontaktet e shumta me njerez te ndryshem, ai qe na shqetesoi me shume ka qene kontakti me nje person, ish pjestar i sigruise kombetare qe per arsye te sekretit dhe te sigurise se jetes se tij, nuk po ja jap emrin. Historia eshte nje rrefim ngjethes sesi qeveria amerikane ka arritur te krijoje kontakte me nje rrace aliene nga nje tjeter dimension. Historia eshte shume komplekse dhe une do e shkruaj keshtu ashtu sic me eshte referuar ne vitin 1991.
Mesa duket pjesa me e madhe e qeverive te vendeve te zhvilluara ne planetin tone ka dijeni qe nje rrace aliene nga nje tjeter sistem diellor ka eksploruar token prej shekujsh. Megjithese ata qendronin te fshehur gjate vizitave te tyre nga syte e njerezve, ne mesin e shekullit te 20, prania e tyre u zbulua nga qeveria amerikane e cila krijoi nje grup special me njerez te specializuar ne sekret te plote dhe i dha te drejta te plota edhe mbi kongresin amerikan dhe organizata te tjera te sigurise kombetare. Ky informacion ishte tejet sekret dhe nje perpjekje e madhe eshte bere qe te mbahet si i tille nga te gjithe njerezit dhe nga qeverite e tjera te vendeve te botes.
Kjo rrace aliene eshte perfshire ne eksperimente gjenetike ndaj njerezve te tokes prej shekujsh. Disa mendojne se eshte manipulimi i tyre qe ka krijuar njeriun ne toke. U bene disa perpjekje qe te kontaktoheshin keta aliene, por keta te fundit refuzuan kontaktin me drejtuesit e ketij grupi kaq sekret. Nga fundi i Luftes se II Boterore disa takime u arriten te behen me kete rrace aliene. Nje prej tyre eshte realizuar ne nje baze ushtarake supersekrete. I gjithe takimi eshte filmuar qe nga momenti qe anija e tyre zbriti ne toke. Ky ishte kontakti i pare zyrtar dhe si fillim u krye nje shkembim informacioni midis shoqerise sone dhe kultures aliene. Nese ju kujtohet filmi i Steven Spielberg Close Encounters of the Third Kind  (takim nga Afer i Tipit te Trete) eshte bazuar mbi nje inormacion qe rrodhi nga ky takim dhe kete ma ka konfirmuar vedte rregjizori i filmit qe ne ate kohe pati shume probleme nga instanca te ndryshme te qeverise amerikane. Por sic e dini ky film theu cdo rekord ne pulbik per numrin e shikueseve. Le te kthehemi tek tema jone.
Nga takimi u mesua se alienet vinin nga nje sistem diellor shume i afert me kete tonin. Mesa duket ata kane nje problem gjenetik shume serioz qe po shkakton vdekjen masive te tyre dhe pothuajse zhdukjen e rraces se tyre. Ata kane nevoje per ADN njerezore qe te freskojne ate te tyren, pra ne kete menyre mund te sigurojne vazhdimesine e rraces se tyre. Duke ju referuar personit qe na dha kete informacion, shume njerez sot kane ne genet e tyre nje perzjerje kesaj ADN pra nje lloj hibridi.
Qeveria amerikane ne shkembim kerkoi teknologji nga alienet por ata refuzuan te na jepnin ate lloj teknologjie te cilen e gjykuan te perparuar per ne dhe qe ne nuk ishim gati ta merrnim. Ne ate moment filloi nje program shkembimi midis qeverise amerikane dhe alienve, ata lejoheshin te rrembenin njerez ne territorin e USA ne shkembim te nje teknologjie te kufizuar. Sipas te njejtit burim ky ka qene dhe momenti kur shkenca amerikane njohu nje zhvillim te papare ne teknologjine e mikroçipeve (fillimet e viteve 70). Megjithate organizata sekrete qe drejtonte kontaktet me qeniet aliene nuk u kufizua me kaq por kerkuan me shume teknologji qe te zhvillonin industrine ushtarake dhe ate te armeve. Kur kjo gje u refuzua nga alienet, u dhane urdhera qe te kapej nje mjet i tyre fluturues me cdo menyre qofte edhe duke e qelluar me arme ne menyre qe te vidhej teknologjia dhe menyra e tyre e ndertimit.
Kjo histori per mua dhe grupit te shkenctareve qe po hetonim kete gje ishte me shume kuptim. Disa vjet me pare une vete (Phil Imbrogno) pata nje takim dhe nje bisede me nje ish ushtarak te nje niveli te larte i inkuadruar ne Forcat Ajrore qe me konfirmoi qe ne fillim te viteve mbas luftes ishin urdheruar qe nese shikonin UFO te qelloheshin dhe te rrezoheshin me cdo kusht. Por mesa duket kjo gjeishte shume e veshtire sepse ndonese alient ishin shume paqesor si rrace sistemi i tyre i mbrojtjes tallej me aftesite sulmuese te mjeteve tona fluturuese duke i bere ato te pavlefshme ndaj cdo lloj sulmi. Kjo deshmi e ish ushtarakut i bashkohet shume te tjerave te dhena nga pilotet luftarak te asaj kohe te cilet tentuan te rrezoin me arme UFO-t por sistemet e tyre elektrike deshtonin gjate ndjekjes se ufo-ve.
Pra nje llojo lufte e njeaneshme filloi midis qeverise sekrete (grupi sekret i shkenctareve dhe ushtarakeve) dhe alieneve. U bene perpjekje shume te fuqishme qe te sigurohej nje mjet i tyre fluturues dhe me ne fund dicka u arrit. Atehere ndodhi ajo qe mund te quhet si rastesia me e madhe dhe qe ndryshoi raportin e forcave, epersine dhe krijoi nje balance terrorri.
Duke perdorur nje pjese te teknologjise se dhene prej alieneve si dhe nje pjese te asaj te kapur prej tyre, filloi nje projekt teper sekret qe quhej "Projekti i Padukshmerise" qe e pati fillesen e tij disa vite me perpara por qe u la ne heshtje per disa kohe ngaqe rezultati ishte jo i pritur. Skica e ketij projekti u bazua mbi nje tjeter projekt te bere ne vitin 1493 qe konsistonte ne krijimin e fushave te fuqishme magnetike nepermjet gjeneratoreve shume te fuqishem dhe qe krijonin nje perkulje te kohes. Eksperimenti tjeter pra qe filloi ne vitin 1948 u hartua si plan ne Universitetin e Princeton. Duke ju referuar burimit tone te informacionit, hera e pare qe aparatura u perdor nuk rezultoi e suksesshme sepse kerkohej nje force shume e madhe elektrike. Ky problem u zgjidh me mbrapa duke perdorur si burim energjie te ashtuquajturin elementi 117 i cili ishte kapur prej alieneve dhe qe eshte nje element kimik qe nuk gjendet ne toke. Perdorimi i ketij elementi dhe ajo qe gjeneroi pati efekte komplet te papritura.
Njerezit ishin te paafte te hynin ne fushen magnetike te krijuar sepse corientoheshin. Ne nje fare menyre radiacioni elektromagnetik krijonte nje lloj qarku te shkurter ne nervat e trurit dhe qe shkaktonte cmendje te personit deri ehe vdekjen e tij. Megjithate kur energjia e aparatit te ndertuar u rrit akoma dhe me shume, drita te cuditshme filluan te shfaqen ne dhomen ku po kryhej eksperimenti. Po ashtu filluan te shfaqen edhe imazhe te cuditshme qe duket sikur i perkisnin te kaluaren se tokes. Perdorimi i aparatit dhe forca qe u gjenerua mos valle krijoi nje si lloj ure lidhje midis te kaluares dhe te tanishmes? Shkenctaret nuk e vrane shume mendjen te merreshin me materializimin e ketyre imazheve sepse vete aparatura e krijonte efektin e deshiruar. Shume gjera ne vendin e testimit zhdukeshin dhe kur aparatura fikej, cdo gje kthehej ne vend e pandryshuar. Pra aparatura punonte shume mire me objekte jo te gjalla po kur provohej me qenie te gjalla ato rezultonin te pesonin deme dhe dhimbje te papershkrueshme. Ne disa raste ku u provua eksperimenti me disa kafshe te vogla, ato u zhduken dhe nuk u kthyen me.
Atehere u vendos qe eksperimenti te kryhej ne nje permase me te madhe dhe kete rradhe do perfshinte nje anije te tere me gjithe ekuipazhin e saj. Mbase, sipas mendimit te referuesit tone, ata e ksihin zgjidhur problemin me qeniet e gjalla. Eksperimenti u krye perfundimisht ne vitin 1950 ne nje anije ne Gjirin e Meksikes. Aparaturat qe u vendosen ne anije konsistonin ne nje numer te konsiderueshem gjeneratoresh me nje frekuence te larte, por burimi i energjise qe i aktivizonte ishte i panjohur. Perseri referuesi thote qe ishte berthamore ose dicka tjeter e marre prej alieneve. Nje transmetues u vendos ne anije ne menyre qe cfare do qe te ndodhte te dergoheshin sinjale dhe te mund te lokalizohej anija perseri. Kur filloi eksperimenti dhe anija u zhduk edhe sinjali u zhduk ne te njejten menyre. Mbas disa sekondave sinjali u kap perseri dhe vinte nga nje vend me shume se 200 milje larg nga vendi ku u be eksperimenti.
Grupi i shkenctareve nxituan te shkonin ne vendin ku u lokalizua anija. Kur u ngjiten ne bordin e saj ajo qe pane ishte shume e cuditshme dhe e papritur. Para se gjithash aparaturat elektrike ne anije ose funksiononin keq ose ishin komplet te prishura. Vete anija kishte pesuar disa demtime te trupit te saj sikur te kishte qene ne nje beteje. Por zbulimi me i temerrshem i perkiste ekuipazhit. Disa ishin zhdukur pergjithmone . Nje pjese e konsiderueshme e tyre silleshin si te shkalluar, perfshi edhe kapitenin. Analiza te metejshme mjekesore nxorren ne pah faktin qe truri i tyre kishte pesuar nje lloj qarku te shkurter. Disa nga pjestaret e ekuipazhit qe dukeshin ne gjendje te mire u moren ne pyetje nga organet inteligjente te Marines. Pyetja kryesore ishte qe si eshte e mundur qe e gjitha kjo ndodhi ne harkun kohor te disa sekondave qe anija u zhduk. Por nga kjo pyetje pjestaret e ekuipazhit u duken te hutuar. Sipas tyre ata ishin larguar prej javesh ose mbase edhe muajsh. Mesa dukej nje shtrembrim i cuditshem kohor kishte ndodhur. Aty ku ata kishin qene, koha rridhte ndryshe dhe me nje njesi tjeter matese. Nje nga gjerat me te ngjethshme qe ata deshmonin ishte takimi me nje rrace te cuditshme qeniesh mbasi anija u zhduk. Ekuipazhi deshmonte qe kishin shkuar ne nje dimension tjeter qe ishte bosh, pa ndjesi dhe cdo gje tjeter. Nuk kishte peme, uje dhe diell ne qiell. Ata shpreheshin qe dukeshe si nje lloj mjegulle ne ngjyre te verdhe dhe te bardhe. Ne kete lloj mjegulle nje numer qeniesh te cuditshme i ishin afruar dhe ishin ngjitur ne anije. Keto qenie dukeshin si insekte gjigande por qe qendronin drejt dhe ishin ne gjendje te komunikonin me ekuipazhin.  Pjestaret e ekuipazhit u shnderruan si kavje laboratori nga keto qenie. Kjo ishte arsye pse shume prej tyre mungonin, kishin vdekur ose ishin cmendur. Qeniet donin te dinin me shume per planetin tone dhe boten tone por mesa duket nuk kishin asnje mundesi te vinin ketu. Me pak fjale eksperimenti krijoi mundesine per ne te hynim ne boten e tyre, si nje lloj dritareje qe mund te hapej vetem nga ana jone. Ekuipazhi se kishte idene sesi ishin kthyer, vetem kur e pane veten perseri ne anije dhe ne uje.
Inteligjenca Detare tregoi shume interes per qeniet e dimensionit tjeter. Shume shpejt informacioni u perhap ne organizmat e tjera sekrete te qeverise amerikane. Qeveria sekrete u interesua shume te mesonte se cfare teknologjie mund te perfitonte nga kontakti me kete rrace aliene. Rraca tjeter aliene perfundimisht kishte refuzuar bashkepunimin dhe dhenien e teknologjise per zhvillimin e industrise se armeve dhe asaj ushtarake. 
Aparatura u perdor perseri. Kete rradhe qeniet erdhen ne boten tone dhe bene nje marrveshje sekrete me qeverine. Ata ishin te interesuar per universin tone dhe e dinin qe dritarja ishte me nje drejtim dmth qe hapej vetem nga ana jone (te pakten ne ate kohe) pra duhej qe te ishin nga tja u hapnim. Qeniet (te cilat jane te nje natyre shumedimensionale) filluan te benin eksperimentet e tyre mbi qeniet njerezore. Qeveria jone i lejoi keto eksperimente ne shkembim te teknologjise. Por kishte nje ndryshim shume te madh midis eksperimenteve te kryera nga jashtetokesoret (pra aliet e universit tone) me ato te kryera nga shume dimensionalet. Alient e pare ishin shume te sjellshem dhe nuk demtonin asnjeri ndersa keta te dytet nuk e vrisnin mendjen per ndjenjat e tokesoreve dhe i trajtonin si kavje laboratori.
Shumedimensionalet u shqetesuan nga prania ne toke e rraces se alieneve dhe bene te pamunduren te largonin ata nga toka. Ne bashkepunim me qeverine tone ata haruan nje lloj plani qe do mundesonte largimin e tyre perfundimtar. Burimi jone i informacionit na thote qe ata krjuan nje lloj virusi (si virusi i Sida-s) qe do sulmonte sistemin imunitar te jashtetokesoreve dhe sidomos hibrideve te tyre. Kjo rezultoi ne ate qe pothuajse 80 % e tyre u semuren dhe vdiqen. Burimi vazhdon me tej duke thene se jashtetokesoret (te njohur ndryshe edhe si Grite) pothuajse u zhduken komplet dhe tani jane interdimensionalet me mjetet e tyre fluturuese ata qe raportohen si UFO ne gjithe globin. Interdimensionalet quhen shpesh si insektet ose reptilianet. UFO-t ne forme disku tani jane shume te rralla dhe ato qe raportohen me shume jane ato ne forme trekendeshe. Cuditerisht te gjithe avionet eksperimental qe po krijohen nga teknologjia jone kane forme trekendeshe (kujto bombarduesin Stealth ose B 52). Burimi jone ngul kembe me siguri qe teknologjia Stealth dhe cdo avion tjeter super sekret eshte ndertuar duke u bazuar ne teknologjine qe eshte marre ne shkembim nga interdimensionalet. Nuk kemi asnje arsye te mendojme qe burimi jone i informacionit po genjen. Shume te dhena nga informacioni i tij eshte kontrolluar imtesisht prej nesh dhe nga ana tjeter jane shume gjera qe lidhen edhe me burime te tjera.* 
(Po ju kujtoj faktin qe ne pjesen e pare te ketij shkrimi permenda dr Jessap dhe deklaraten e tij bere mikut te ngushte Valentinit qe si rezultat i eskperimentit me fushat magnetike ishte arritur te hapej nje porte kozmike dhe ishte kontaktuar nje rrace qeniesh jotokesore. Darius)
*Sipas te gjitha fakteve mesa duket kjo lloj rrace aliene interdimensionale prezencen se saj ne toke e ka filluar rreth viteve 70. Ka qene kjo periudhe kur raportimi i UFO-ve te zakonshme ne forme disku apo Cigareje u zevendesua vrrullshem nga raportimi i anijeve ne forme trekendeshe. Po ashtu dhe menyra e levizjes dhe e fluturimit te tyre eshte shume ndryshe nga ajo e UFO-ve ne forme diskoidale. Objektet fluturuese ne forme trekendeshi ishin me agresive ne fluturim dhe nuk e fshihnin prezencen e tyre. Provat qe kemi dhe evidencat e mbledhura nga deshmite dhe fotot e atyre qe i kane hasur provojne se reptilianet interdimensional jane drejtuesit e ketyre mjeteve. 
Qeveria amerikane vazhdoi kontaktet me keto qenie dhe nga mesi i viteve 70 disa informacione rrodhen ne publik por qe su moren aspask seriozisht.
Atehere kur qeveria sekrete mendonte se e kishte cdo gje nen kontroll, dicka ndodhi. 
Interdimensionalet kishin futur kembet mire ne boten tone dhe po rrembenin njerez me shume se sa ishte vendosur ne marrveshjen fillestare. Per aq sa mund te themi marrveshja ishte kjo: ne shkembim te teknologjise dhe informacionit, qeveria sekrete do lejonte rrembime njerezore. Nje list me individe te paracaktuar do ti nisej nje instance te caktuar te qeverise e cila do mbante rekord te rrembimeve. Por kur rrembimet dolen jashte kontrollit, kjo organizate sekrete u shqetesua shume dhe u bene perpjekje te bllokonin veprimet e alieneve dhe te mbyllej dritarja midis botes sone dhe te tyres.
Sipas historise qe na u tregua perpjekjet per te mbyllur kete dritare rezultuan te pafrutshme. Fjalet e fundit te burimit tone te informacionit ishin :" Pushtimi tashme eshte real. Ata jane midis nesh dhe ajo qe presin nga ne eshte qe te ulerasim te gjithe dhe ta pranojme me ne fund publikisht ate qe po ndodh."
Duke ju referuar ketij burimi dhe historise qe na tregoi, gje qe ai e ka perjetuar hap pas hapi duke qene pjestar i ketij grupimi sekret te qeverise, kjo eshte arsyeja kryesore pse qeveria amerikane nuk mund te pranoje publikisht faktin e ekzistences se UFO-ve. Per kete arsye shume dokumenta fshihen ose zhduken, shume njerez kercenohen me jete nese flasin dhe shume pmaje te ufove, foto, filmime apo deshmmi te njerezve te lodhur nga heshtja e gjate mundohen te mbulohen nga nje hije heshtjeje ose talljeje ne menyre qe te ulet serioziteti i tyre. Per kete arsye presidenti Regan ne mes te viteve 80 deklaroi perpara kongresit qe ka ardhur koha te mendojme jo me per nje mbrojtje nga njeri tjetri po per nje mbrojtje nga qielli dhe nga yjet. Kjo eshte arsyeja pse vite te tera sekreti dhe mbulimi i te vertetes nuk mund te dali ne shesh per publikun amerikan dhe mbare botes. Populli amerikan smund ta fali kurre faktin qe ne kurriz te tij nga qeveria e tij jane bere marrveshje per rrembime njerezore ne token amerikane."*
Nuk u zgjata ne disa gjera ketu sepse sdoja te dilja jashte temes. E kam fjalen per pershkrimin me te sakte te alieneve apo mjeteve te tyre fluturuese sepse kjo i perket nje tjeter teme te hapur ne kete forum prej disa kohesh dhe qe do e trajtoj me gjere. Kjo qe shkruajta ketu nuk eshte aspak nje perpjekje per tju mbushur mendjen apo per tju imponuar bindjet apo besimet e mijia personale. Ishte thjesht nje paraqitje faktesh nga njerez te shkences dhe studiues qe po bejne nje pune vigane ne perpjkje per te nxjerre te verteten. Persa i perket shkrimeve te detajuara mbi alienet, ufo dhe rrembimet qe ndodhin prej tyre, te gjitha keto tema do trajtohen vecante.

----------


## Darius

Nese jeni te interesuar, pjesa me te zeze eshte nga ky liber qe shikoni ne foton poshte.

----------


## edspace

Faleminderit për artikullin që ke shkruar Pepi. Është teori/përrallë tepër interesante por pyetjet e njeriut nuk kanë fund. 

Sipas autorit, qëniet e para jashtëtokësore qenë paqësore dhe nuk deshën të vrisnin njerëzit. Po qëniet e dyta interdimensionale që janë barbare, pse nuk i pushtuan njerëzit? Përse duhet të bëheshin kontrata me qeverinë amerikane kur ata mund të zotëronin gjithçka me forcë (armë) dhe të detyronin shkencëtarët që të mbanin hapur "dritaren" teleportuese? 

Shkencëtarët e kuptuan që ishte hapur dritarja sepse u kthye mbrapsh ekuipazhi. Por si e kuptuan që dritarja nuk ishte mbyllur? Si e kuptojnë që këta interdimensiolë vazhdojnë të futen sot? Nqs ata janë futur që në vitet 70 si nuk kanë mundur të kontrollojnë tokën në këto 30 vjet?

Nqs janë zbuluar elementë që prodhojnë energji kaq të madhe, përse sot Amerika bën luftë në Irak?

Nuk pres që t'u përgjigjesh pyetjeve por për aq kohë sa ato ngelen pa përgjigje, atëherë edhe historia më lart ngelet thjesht një përrallë.

----------


## Darius

Edi pergjigjet mund ti jap edhe une po me perpara do me duhet te shkruaj shume faqe ketu gj qe do ta bej  :buzeqeshje:  Megjithate po specifikoj edhe njehere dicka qe permenda ne fund fare te shkrimit:



> *...vazhdimi*
> Nuk u zgjata ne disa gjera ketu sepse sdoja te dilja jashte temes. E kam fjalen per pershkrimin me te sakte te alieneve apo mjeteve te tyre fluturuese sepse kjo i perket nje tjeter teme te hapur ne kete forum prej disa kohesh dhe qe do e trajtoj me gjere. Kjo qe shkruajta ketu nuk eshte aspak nje perpjekje per tju mbushur mendjen apo per tju imponuar bindjet apo besimet e mijia personale. Ishte thjesht nje paraqitje faktesh nga njerez te shkences dhe studiues qe po bejne nje pune vigane ne perpjekje per te nxjerre te verteten. Persa i perket shkrimeve te detajuara mbi alienet, ufo dhe rrembimet qe ndodhin prej tyre, te gjitha keto tema do trajtohen vecante.


Pastaj specifikova edhe dicka tjeter qe eshte burimi i cdo lloj fshehtesie dhe manipulimi te se vertetes. E para fakti i ekzsistences se nje lloj qeverie sekrete qe eshte mbi qeverine aktuale, kongresin, senatin dhe presidentin (Si ne rastin e Watergate vetem se ne permasa shume me gjigande) dhe tjetra lejimi i rrembimeve te shtetasve amerikane ne token amerikane. Keto jane dy nga faktoret kryesore qe eshte e pamundur te pranohet ajo qe mund te jete e 
verteta. Ti mesa di une jeton ne Amerike dhe duhet ta dish mire qe keto dy gjera nuk mund te tolerohen nga populli amerikan per asnje arsye.
Mosbesimin tend une e kuptoj dhe eshte shume normal dhe i pritur. Jam i sigurt qe edhe une po te kisha lexuar nje dicka te tille pa patur ne kurriz mbi 10 vjet eksperience ne studimin e ketyre fenomeneve (kuptohet ne menyre amatoriale thjesht si i apasionuar) sdo ta kisha besuar ose do kisha patur rezerva te forta sepse natyra e kesaj qe kam shkruajtur eshte shume mbi realitetin qe ne dime dhe pranojme.
Jam shprehur ne fund te ketij shkrimi qe do mundohem te paraqes sa me shume te jete e mundur fakte dhe prova apo deshmi per ekzistencen e UFO dhe pranine e tyre ne toke. Kete do ta bej ne menyre kronologjike dhe do te duhet shume kohe per te dhene nje pasqyre te qarte qe te mund te kuptohet dhe te pranohet si fenomen. Vetem me disa faqe eshte e pamundur te thuash cdo gje. Por me kohe, pak nga pak do perpiqem te bej dicka. Megjithate faleminderit per opinionin tend qe e pranoj dhe e respektoj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

> Sipas autorit, qëniet e para jashtëtokësore qenë paqësore dhe nuk deshën të vrisnin njerëzit. Po qëniet e dyta interdimensionale që janë barbare, pse nuk i pushtuan njerëzit? Përse duhet të bëheshin kontrata me qeverinë amerikane kur ata mund të zotëronin gjithçka me forcë (armë) dhe të detyronin shkencëtarët që të mbanin hapur "dritaren" teleportuese? 
> 
> Shkencëtarët e kuptuan që ishte hapur dritarja sepse u kthye mbrapsh ekuipazhi. Por si e kuptuan që dritarja nuk ishte mbyllur? Si e kuptojnë që këta interdimensiolë vazhdojnë të futen sot? Nqs ata janë futur që në vitet 70 si nuk kanë mundur të kontrollojnë tokën në këto 30 vjet?



Ketyre pyetjeve edi mund ti japesh pergjigje vete fare mire nese lexon  librin qe kam nxjerre ne foto aty, ose kete tjetrin  *Night Siege  The Hudson Valley UFO Sightings* . Po i nxjerr nje foto edhe te ketij libri dhe nese i lexon te dy, do gjesh shume pergjigje te atyre pyetjeve qe me bere. Per ket jam shume i sigurt. Po te shikosh se kush eshte autori besoj se e ke te qarte mire se per cfare vigani te astronomise dhe shkences po flas. Dhe per me shume ka qene nje nga anetaret e projektit Blue Book.

----------


## Darius

> Nqs janë zbuluar elementë që prodhojnë energji kaq të madhe, përse sot Amerika bën luftë në Irak?
> Nuk pres që t'u përgjigjesh pyetjeve por për aq kohë sa ato ngelen pa përgjigje, atëherë edhe historia më lart ngelet thjesht një përrallë.


Qe te bejne kete amerikanet, i bie te pranojne nje dicka qe e kane mohuar dhe mbuluar prej me shume se 50 vjetesh. Eshte njesoj si tja japesh vetes bam.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Pepi, keto shkrimet e tua te Shkenca & Jeta (vetem keto eh), i printoj e i lexoj ne tren. Jane shume interesante, faleminderit.   :Lulja3:

----------


## Darius

Faleminderit Kuqalasha. Me vjen mire qe te paskan pelqyer dhe ideja ime ishte kjo qe te zgjoja interesin dhe kuriozitetin tuaj.

----------


## diikush

Megjithemend interesane keto shkrimet.

E vetmja gje qe do sugjeroja Pepi eshte qe te paraqisesh sa me shume qe te kesh mundesi referenca te ndryshme dhe burime te ndryshme per te njejtat fenomene dhe/ose ngjarje. 

Nuk dua aspak te ve ne dyshim arbitrarisht opinionin tend, por sic e e ke thene vete, vete fakti qe keto gjera jane te pazakonta, e ben te nevojshme kete gje, megjithese  kjo (e pazakonta) nuk provon automatikisht qe nuk jane te verteta. 

Te pergezoj per punen tende autodidakte dhe postimet qe ke bere ketu!

----------


## Darius

Jam shume dakort me ate qe thua dikush. Por fatkeqesisht per kete teme nuk kisha me shume material. Po ashtu ne tema te tilla zakonisht me pelqen te jap dy variante, ate te atyre qe besojne dhe te skeptikeve nga ana tjeter por per kete teme me munguan referenca te tilla. Ne po kete forum kam hapur nje kryeteme per ufot dhe alienet dhe aty do i kem te bollshme te dyja anet, ate te atyre qe i besojne dhe te skeptikeve. Megjithate faleminderit per sugjerimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HaKeLBeRiFiNi

Bukur fare Pep .
Terheqja jote ndaj formave te jetes jashte tokesore dhe pasqyrimi i tyre ne forum qeka shume interesant.

Po mos e ler me kaq  :buzeqeshje: 

Na mir informo me te rejat e fundit .

----------


## Hyllien

Teme interesante kjo. Nuk do i quaja perralla keto gjera, se dihet se si civilizmet ne toke kane marre ne qafe cdo gje vetem per te miren e tyre duke filluar nga shtremberimi i historise e deri tek keto gjerat qe po ndodhin tani.

Nje pyetje kisha une... a thuhet gje per ato rrathet qe behen neper fusha ?

Mitologjia e lashte na jep shume imazhe te tilla... te njerezve te ardhur... njohuria e lashte qe ka humbur, apo eshte ne dore te disa personave te vecante, thuhet se ka qene disa here me e avancuar se njohuria qe kemi ne sot. Hitleri ka derguar njerez te posacem mbas ekspeditave ne Egjipt qe te kerkonin "prifterinjt" qe dinin cdo gje ... per ta kthyer ne me teper fantashkence ket gje... edhe shqiponja eshte nje lloj trekendeshi po ta shohim me kujdes...

----------


## Darius

Cyclotomic per rrathet ne fushat me grure ose me miser ose sic quhen ndryshe Crop Circles sic e kam thene disa here me siper, kam hapur nje kryeteme per ufologjine dhe aty do shkruaj cdo gje qe di. Fatkeqesisht materialet jane shume voluminoze dhe kohen e kam te shkurter qe te merrem cdo dite me ate gje por do bej te pamundure. 
Sidoqofte kur vjen puna tek rrathet ato jane disa here te bera nga njerezit vete por qe dallohen menjehere kur jane te bera nga ufot. Nga menyra sesi kallinjte jane te prere, nga saktesia e madhe e figurave gjeometrike qe perfaqesojne dhe disa detaje te tjera qe smund ti them me pak fjale sepse kerkojne faqe te tera  :buzeqeshje: . Po meqe erdhi rasti dua te shkruaj per dicka qe eshte publikuar ne menyre te rezervuar dhe kush nuk ka deshiren per ti lexuar apo pare, ska per ti gjetur kurre.
Ne vitin 1974 projekti SETI (Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence) vendosi qe te krijonte nje mesazh i cili do te dergohej ne hapesire nga Toka. Drejtuesit e ketij instituti Franki Drake dhe Carl Sagan hartuan nje mesazh duke perdorur kodin binary, i njejte qe perdoret ne gjuhen e kompjuterit. Mesazhi permbante 1679 bites me informacione dhe bazohej ne shumen e dy numrave primare te shumezuar. Keto numra ishin 23 dhe 73. Mesazhi i koduar permbante ne vetvete informacione per token, atmosferen, nje figure te njeriut te tokes, adn se tij, numrit te banoreve te tokes (rreth 4 bilion), sistemin tone diellor dhe planetet qe permban. Per vite te tera mesazhi smori asnje pergjigje por cdo gje ndryshoi ne gushtin e vitit 2001. Ne Hampshire te Anglise nje rreth ne grure permbante te detajuar mesazhin e derguar nga toka, fytyren e njeriut qe dilte prej saj dhe disa shtesa te tjera qe kane filluar te deshifrohen.
Me poshte me foton ngjyre blu po tregoj mesazhin origjinal te nisur na SETI, si duket ne figure, alfabetin e realizuar mbas shume rratheve ne fusha te gjetura anamban ne glob.

----------


## Darius

Tek keto foto eshte mesazhi i kthyer mbrapsht per njerezit e tokes ne formen e rratheve ne fusha. Ndersa fotoja e trete eshte nje pergjigje e dy te parave ne te njejtin vend dhe ne te njejten periudhe. Duket sikur jashtetokesoret jane pergjigjur duke derguar nje imazh te tyren dhe disa mesazhe qe akoma sjane deshifruar. Shikoheni dhe nxirrini vete konkluzionet.

----------


## Darius

Diku kam lexuar dhe per permbajtjen e mesazhit qe eshte derguar dhe cfare kishte per njerezit e tokes po spo e gjej dot shkrimin origjinal dhe sme kujtohen detaje. Do perpiqem ta gjej megjithese sic e thashe me lart eshte nje teme qe dua ta konsumoj tek ajo qe kam hapur per ufologjine sepse kane lidhje te pashmangshme.

P.S. Me kujtohet qe para disa kohesh Sherri ka postuar disa links ku mund te shkarkoni video per ufot. Ne njeren prej tyre ishte nje filmim i bere ne Wilshare, Angli kur nje kameraman amator krejt rastesisht ka filmuar krijimin e nje rrethi ne fushe nga disa objekte shume te shndritshme. Rrethi u krijua ne harkun e disa sekondave dhe eshte nje prove e forte ndaj skeptikeve apo atyre qe u pelqejne te dalin ne konkluzione pa e patur fare idene se per cfare behet fjale apo te pakten studiuar te dhenat dhe informacionet qe jane.

----------


## Darius

Po postoj disa foto te crop circle qe jane me te vertete shume te vecante dhe te mahnitshem per nga saktesia gjeometrike dhe bukuria e figurave. Fotot jane marre nga lartesi te medha sepse edhe permasat e rradheve ne grure jane te dimensionve shume te medhaja.

----------


## Darius

Foto te tjera

----------


## Darius

Edhe disa foto te tjera

----------

